

Researchers build "haunted" room - alexk
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/10/30/researchers-build-ha.html

======
shadytrees
Tomorrow's headline: Researchers place a bowl of cooked noodles on the table,
call it "brains."

------
josefresco
Talk about a waste of time/money.

